# Post up pics of your outdoor fireplace/firepit



## Xena (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's mine.  My friends kids love to come over and toast marshmallows over it.
It's 3 foot in diameter.  Inside has two layers of brick as well.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine looks alot like a 55 gal drum with the top cut off.


----------



## soupy1957 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess it was back in 1993, when we first bought our home...........

We have some close family friends who have a home in a neighboring town. The man of the house called one day and said that he was going to have all the bricks torn up from his walkway leading from the driveway to the back yard, and wanted to know if I would like any of the bricks.

I came over, picked up a bunch of these 20"L x 8"Wx 2"H bricks, figured out a pattern, and loaded them all up in the back of my Ford Ranger and took them home.

I re-created it at home as I had laid it out at his house.  It has a complete brick base, and the rest are stacked as you see them here.

It has served us very well, for these many years, for those times when someone in the family gets the urge to roast a marshmallow, or just sit outside on a starlit summer's night, and keep their feet warm.  (It ALSO serves as a GREAT location for dumping the ashes from my wood stove, after they have been contained in an Ash Can til they die.

-Soupy1957


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 3, 2010)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Mine looks alot like a 55 gal drum with the top cut off.



Mine is a 55 gallon drum cut in half. lol want to build a nice one for next year something i can cook on.


----------



## quads (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is ours, and the streak in the starlit sky above it is the International Space Station:


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 4, 2010)

When we got the Fireview the old smoke dragon went outside.


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 4, 2010)

flatbed - that is pretty cool with the lisgts on the woodpile!!   I like it!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's mine at the farm. I found a few rock and pushed them up. I have been thinking of making a hood and finding a 12" pipe for a chimney to keep the smoke from blowing on me.






Billy


----------



## RAY_PA (Oct 5, 2010)

we use this one all the time.....


----------



## loon (Oct 6, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Here is ours, and the streak in the starlit sky above it is the International Space Station:



very nice quads.. what we do during the November deer hunt is.
 all meet up at 'the meadow watch' after dark to have a pint and watch the space station go by  :coolsmile:

not sure how to take that kinda pic? but will see what i can do next month or in a couple weeks during the moose hunt ;-) 

Terry


----------



## quads (Oct 6, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't been keeping track of the space station lately, but when I think of it, we enjoy watching it go over.  To take that pic, I was experimenting with getting the fire and the stars in the same pic.  Just then I saw the ISS coming and it happened to be right about where I was pointing the camera!  How's that for luck!

Anyway, that picture was a 15 second exposure at about ISO 800, if that helps you to take a picture of it yourself.


----------



## Uper (Oct 6, 2010)

We put a few rocks together too, with the bottom of a 55-gallon drum:


----------



## loon (Oct 6, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was some luck for sure ;-) 

not sure if my sony has that? but will check when i get home and will let you know.

i am not much into the fancy stuff with cameras, just auto focus and start shooting :cheese: 

Terry


----------



## loon (Oct 6, 2010)

it has it quads, just not sure of the timing thing? but will give it a try....

Terry


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 6, 2010)

The only picture I've got right now. It is perfectly round and about 18" below grade. 4 foot diameter at the base for holding pallets and made of basalt rock from the quarry that doesn't pop at us. We also burn our cardboard in it. You can fit lots of people around a big pit but you need lots of wood. 

Being below grade actually works really well except during the biggest rain storms it can get some water in the bottom.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Oct 7, 2010)

Something my wife brought home.  I told her i was going to build one out of stone.... she said ya as soon as you finish all your other projects.... so my wife brought this one home


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I'm just a simple guy from Maine . . . built mine from some nearby rocks on the rock wall.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 8, 2010)

Quads- amazing shot man

I know I've posted these before, but here's my "outdoor fire"


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 8, 2010)

AP,
I want to be there and see that in real life some time. It looks awesome!


----------



## quads (Oct 8, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> AP,
> I want to be there and see that in real life some time. It looks awesome!


+1!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 8, 2010)

Ap, do you need to give the Fire Department a "heads up" call before you go though 2 cords in 24 hours?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Been thinking of doing a web broadcast for the next one, but most of it would be me sitting around pickin my nose... with the occasional action shot


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 12, 2011)

oh man. haven't had a fire in two years. moved to jersey so my lady could care for her mom.
in maine now and buying a house in millinocket. should be in by the end of october.
nice big backyard. and yes, i will be burning again.

this is my pit from portland oregon.
don't let the apparent size fool you. things got really rowdy with the logs resting on those backstops.
i spent a lot of my time there taking down fig and apple trees that had been let go for decades.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 25, 2011)

Tub from an old washing machine. Gotta make sure is one of the old metal ones, tho'






This time of year, Sundays are always great days, weatherwise, in a liberal conspiracy to force me to miss football or be trapped indoors. Once again, I overcome, with an extension cord and cable splitter.


----------



## Beardog (Sep 25, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Tub from an old washing machine. Gotta make sure is one of the old metal ones, tho'
> 
> This time of year, Sundays are always great days, weatherwise, in a liberal conspiracy to force me to miss football or be trapped indoors. Once again, I overcome, with an extension cord and cable splitter.




That is an AWESOME setup!


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 25, 2011)

Why, thank you.


----------



## josephpratt (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey here is mine, We always use to sit here:


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 28, 2011)

ChocoLab said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big metal trash pickup day is this Saturday, everybody in town gets their stuff out early in the week. Drove around yesterday after work, saw a washing machine by the road, stopped and checked, yep, metal tub. Threw it in the back of the truck, I'll get the tub out of it after work today, put the rest back out roadside. Had an old hatchet there with it, kinda rusty, but grabbed that too.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 28, 2011)

:cheese:


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 28, 2011)

Must hafta git a pretty long stick to cook yer weenie with that, huh, Jay???


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Must hafta git a pretty long stick to cook yer weenie with that, huh, Jay???



After 4-6 hrs it was perfect!  :cheese:


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think I would keep that gas can that close smokin


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> I don't think I would keep that gas can that close smokin




lol, Nothing in it! As always......Pourd rain for 3 days and was still raining on those pic's.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 29, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fumes are what'll git ya.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 29, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be ok just dont try this at home! Garden is just out of sight sure there a couple 5 gallon cans with in 25 foot aswell empty too, But i will keep it in mind and never do it again!


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 25, 2011)

Heres mine, just built it in september.






nice and big, but consumes alot of wood!


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 25, 2011)

I like the shed even better.  Very nice.


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2011)

Neither of these are at my home but I did have a hand in the construction of these.

pen


----------



## HeatsTwice (Oct 25, 2011)

Santa Cruz mountains (California)


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 25, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> I like the shed even better.  Very nice.



Thanks, if you like the shed you should see the barn/garage! Going to try to build a matching woodshed sometime next summer. just have to find a spot in the yard where it looks good as well as gets sun and wind.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 25, 2011)

That has a classic New England charm to it.  The paint colors are great too.



Pen- Did you have a hand building the catapult to ward off invaders on that patio? Sheesh.


----------



## pen (Oct 25, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Pen- Did you have a hand building the catapult to ward off invaders on that patio? Sheesh.



Picture was snapped before all the cleanup was finished.  It was beer-thirty, what can I say   

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 26, 2011)

ColdNH said:
			
		

> Heres mine, just built it in september.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this shed . . . a lot . . . very nice looking.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Neither of these are at my home but I did have a hand in the construction of these.
> 
> pen



Wow, Nice looking. Party time on the patio. I'd be out there every night! ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> ColdNH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be something wrong with me I only see fire! 
Nice pit and shed!
;-)


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 26, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to miss what in another era would have been termed "a well turned ankle"


----------



## muncybob (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't seem to have many pics of ours, stumbled across this one.


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha, thanks for all the compliments guys, i didnt realize how much was going on in the picture when i posted it. The shed, the legs, the dog, the fire, all i saw was the fire!

I wish i could take more credit for the shed, we just bought the house in august, it was just one of the nice selling features for me. 






			
				hossthehermit said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 27, 2011)

Burning some tree trimmings


----------

